# Bracket/Tournament Server



## David Dunlap (Jan 20, 2015)

What I'm looking for may not exist but I figured I'd post to see if anyone has ever heard of it. I'm definitely not skilled enough to develop something like this for myself.

I'd like to find a packaged software that I could run in a jail that would allow me to host some sort of Web UI for a NCAA office pool. I know tons of websites out there let you do it for free but I'd like it to be something that I could possibly customize to allow me to accept a PayPal payment for each entry or something of the sort. Like I said, what I'm looking for may not exist, from my searches so far I've not found much.


----------

